# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  مقاله ای بسیار مفید در مورد کار با فایل های در VB

## مهران رسا

نویسنده : دوست عزیزم پویا شاهین فر !

دانلود

----------

